# APR Presents Your Golden Ticket to a Free Upgrade to the Next Stage!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Throughout the month of December *APR* is placing 5 Golden Tickets per week in random boxes leaving our world headquarters that a lucky winner will receive for a free upgrade to the next stage!
Buy any *APR* product from now until January 1st at Go*APR*.com and get a chance for your Golden Ticket. 
*The full break down of Golden Tickets is as follows:*
Purchase any *APR* ECU Upgrade and have a chance to win a Golden Ticket for a free Carbon Fiber Intake or any *APR* product of lesser retail value!
Purchase any Carbon Fiber Intake and have a chance to win a Golden Ticket for a free *APR* ECU Upgrade or any *APR* product of lesser retail value!
Purchase any *APR* product from our Accessory line and have a chance to a win a Golden Ticket for a free *APR* Motorsport product or any *APR* product of lesser retail value! (Excluding FSI Fuel Pump and 1.8T Intake Manifold)
Purchase any *APR* Motorsport product and have a chance to win a Golden Ticket for a free *APR* product from our Accessory line or a free Carbon Fiber Intake or any *APR* product of lesser retail value!
Purchase any *APR* Performance Exhaust and have a chance to win a Golden Ticket for a free *APR* Motorsport product, FSI Fuel Pump, any *APR* Intercooler, any Carbon Fiber Intake System or any *APR* product of lesser retail value!
Purchase any *APR* Intercooler or FSI Fuel Pump and have a chance to win a Golden Ticket for a free *APR* K04/S3/ED30 Turbocharger Upgrade System or any *APR* product of lesser retail value!
Purchase any *APR* K04 Turbocharger Upgrade System and have a chance to win a Golden Ticket for a free *APR* Stage 3 or any *APR* product of lesser retail value!
If you are one of the lucky winners to receive a Golden Ticket make sure to contact *APR* directly to redeem the Golden Ticket and claim your next free stage upgrade!
All lucky bearers of a Golden Ticket will receive 10 free additional drawing entries into the *APR* Stage 3 Raffle. One lucky bearer of a Golden Ticket will receive 100 free additional drawing entries into the *APR* Stage 3 Raffle!
All orders must be placed and processed by January 1st 2010. All orders must be placed and processed at Go*APR*.com. *APR* will randomly place 1 Golden Ticket per applicable *APR* product line each week into *APR* product packaging up to 5 tickets per week.
Only applicable to North American clients.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*WE HAVE OUR FIRST WINNER!!!!*
Zach W. from Georgia won a free K04 Turbo upgrade for his 1.8T TT!


----------

